# looking for a little help with box sizes.



## sinistr (Feb 17, 2007)

So I've picked up a DIYMA R12 and am making a HT sub for my dad for christmas. The problem lies in I can't find to much in the way of ported box sizes for this speaker. If anyone has a link or knowledge about this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

